# Costume, whats hot?



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

1. So... For those who intend on buying a store costume for yourself, spouse, kid or just anybody. What seems to be the popular choice?

2.If you're making your own what accessories would you buy?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have bought devil costumes . And I have made my own grim reaper with a skull mask and bone finger gloves and material I dyed from Jo-annes. My goal is to have a costume that I can use over and over again with minor changes. I wouldn't mind spending a bit more money on this for that reason. This year I plan on doing a zombie butler. A used tuxedo jacket from ebay. shoes from a yard sale, and a pair of dress pants that I have. Hopefully this will work for me this year and others with only changes in face makeup (devil, zombie, ect) .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just ordered this Gothic vampiress costume from Spirit Halloween:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gothic-vampiress-robe-46/

I'm just hoping it will fit. My experience over the past few years has been that so many costumes frequently run smaller than the advertised size, so we shall see how this one goes. If it's too small, it wasn't so hideously expensive that I would mind using it for a prop.


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> ...My goal is to have a costume that I can use over and over again with minor changes. I wouldn't mind spending a bit more money on this for that reason. This year I plan on doing a zombie butler. A used tuxedo jacket from ebay. shoes from a yard sale, and a pair of dress pants that I have. Hopefully this will work for me this year and others with only changes in face makeup (devil, zombie, ect) .


Great ideas! We also want really good costumes that will last a few years... Trying to gather ideas. Thanks for this thread...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I might sew up a black cloak for myself this year and a mesh face mask to make it look like I have no face at all


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

This is the first year we are dressing up ... I ordered a pirate costume from buy costumes and my hubby is putting his together from miscellanous items either bought , made or given to him...


----------



## Julie Boolie (Aug 31, 2010)

A few years ago I was Medusa. I used the plain white Grecian "gown that I bought from Buycostumes, got a bunch of dollar store snakes and a crown. I spray painted the snakes and the crown gold, glued different sized snakes to the crown, and glued small snakes to bobby pins. I wore those in a very curly black wig, pinned up to look very Greek. I sewed snaked all over my gown, especially around the bodice and neck line areas.

This year I will use the same gown and wig (minus all the snakes) and go as Pandora. My crown will be gold with skulls, and bones spray painted gold, and I will glue those on bobby pins as well (same idea as Medusa). I've got a large box from the craft store, and will glue skulls & bones on that as well & paint it gold. I am still tossing around what to put in the box (anyone have suggestions?)

The next incarnation of my white Grecian gown will probably be Mother Nature - this time using flowers, plants and animals.

One thing my husband has used a lot is the foam muscle body, like this one at Buycostumes, but we got it for $15 at a costume shop. (http://www.buycostumes.com/Muscleman-Top-Adult/70293/ProductDetail.aspx) He has used that in a Scottish/kilt costume and as a satyr. Easily could be Rambo, or "hot latin lover" guy


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

*Suggestion for Julie*

Hi..wow been a long time since I have posted.

Julie..I love the costume ideas you mentioned. The medusa sounds like it was really great. I have a suggestion for the box you will carry as Pandora-

Make a slot in the bottom that you can comfortably fit four fingers into. Cut a glove in half and glue the half without the thumb (the four-finger half) over the slot in the bottom of the box. Line the box with dark fabric or paint it dark. The partial glove should be the same dark color.

Now, find some cheap rubber bats or mini-gargoyles that are not too heavy or bulky, paint them to contrast with the dark inside of the box, and glue one to each fingertip of the glove.

Now you can carry the box with your right hand on the bottom, slip your fingers into the glove, and when someone asks what's in the box, you can tell them "Bad things..things I am cursed to carry and never release." Then slip the lid off, wiggle your fingers and shriek 'Don't let them escape!"

As for this Halloween, my costume will be an upgrade to last year's, since I volunteer at my local haunted house and have a recurring character, the Butcher. This year he gets an extra head sewn onto his shoulder.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

MASKS! MASKS ARE HOTT! (sorry, just couldn't resist!)

I love that idea john!

as for me, its simply a variation of last years costume. I am going this year as the mad hatter (female version) so i am wearing my blue silk corset, a long black skirt and am making a little scarf to go around my neck. really the only change from last year will be the makeup and hair.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Zombie for me with a mask from death studios, and a suit from the clothes discount store. My youngest son is being the grim reaper from zagone studios, expensive costume but very cool. The costume my wife wants is $120 bucks...ouch, but she will look great in it. My oldest son is a scarecrow, but may change his mind.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Julie Boolie said:


> A few years ago I was Medusa. I used the plain white Grecian "gown that I bought from Buycostumes, got a bunch of dollar store snakes and a crown. I spray painted the snakes and the crown gold, glued different sized snakes to the crown, and glued small snakes to bobby pins. I wore those in a very curly black wig, pinned up to look very Greek. I sewed snaked all over my gown, especially around the bodice and neck line areas.
> 
> This year I will use the same gown and wig (minus all the snakes) and go as Pandora. My crown will be gold with skulls, and bones spray painted gold, and I will glue those on bobby pins as well (same idea as Medusa). I've got a large box from the craft store, and will glue skulls & bones on that as well & paint it gold. I am still tossing around what to put in the box (anyone have suggestions?)


I LOVE these ideas! I'm a Hellenic Hard Polytheist (ie. semi-reconstructionist of Greco-Roman religion), so these ideas REALLY hit me. I WAS going to be Medusa one year, but ran out of time to do it. Your idea sounds SO much better than mine.

Do you have pics?

As for what to put in the box--an orb...a black one if possible (maybe take a light fixture globe and spray paint it lightly), with a glowing blue light inside?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Last year I did the Dios De La Muertas makeup, a long black shift, red shawl tied at my waist, hair in buns with a black lacy scarf wrapped around them and red roses in the buns, carrying a Virgin of Guadeloupe novena candle, and Mexican maracas. It was VERY last minute (like, the day of the party). Turned out well (yay for being a makeup artist...LOL!).

Now that I've seen Julie's post, I might do the Medusa, but with my own twist. Black chemise (it's too cold here to walk around with a Greek shift), black corset, and a snake headpiece, and my own hair (I HATE wigs...always itchy). I will see. 

I was originally going to do the "good witch" costume...just my black shift, tied with a cord at the waist, my cloak (it's blues and browns all swirled together), and my crescent moon diadem. But now my thought processes are ticking...


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

So I found what I would buy. A loooong and big snake from Party Packagers, a crown and spray paint it, a snake ring, a "grecian belt" (I'd need two, they make them for size 2s), and some small snakes--and MAYBE a cobra staff (treat myself).


----------

